# 2006 xtrail bonvista edition question



## Awbeer (Mar 29, 2013)

I looked through posts and couldnt find anything, what i was wondering is what accessories will fit the bonvista edition (eg: Rogue, xterra). Is the bonavista edition a T30 xtrail, what i was told is if the Vin has a T30 in it than it is a T30, is this true? Id like to get s few things for my xtrail but i dont want to pay all the shipping from UK/AUS so if i can figure out what accessories fit im good to go.

Thanx


----------



## akamcfly (Aug 31, 2012)

All Canadian X Trails are T30. The Rogue is a different beast altogether and is not a T31. The T31 was never sold in Canada.

My understanding is the Bonavista has a special roof rack with built-in lights and a huge sunroof (moonroof?). Roof rack rails are not going to be the same as lesser X Trails, but beyond that, I believe most anything else will fit. Mind you, pickings are slim here compared to other vehicles in the X Trail's class because they were never sold in the US.


----------



## Awbeer (Mar 29, 2013)

TYVM now comes the fun part trying to find parts because these bad boys werent made in the USA.


----------



## Calculus (Feb 12, 2012)

Not all bonavistas have special rack rails. My 2006 had the regular rails.


Calculus


----------



## Awbeer (Mar 29, 2013)

Mine has normal roof racks but ive been looking into mods on my xtrail and you can put the lights on the roof rack, but you need to order the parts from Australia and you need a body place that will install them. I also found lots of other stuff to put on the xtrail like chrome package, eyelids, nudge bars with nissan light switch, 3rd light sign that says xtrail and lots more. If someone needs to find this stuff just email me, ill respond but im slow


----------



## akamcfly (Aug 31, 2012)

Very cool. 

I know the ARB nudge bar can be special ordered from any ARB distributor. The nudge bar has light tabs.

ARB also has lift coils for the T30 X Trail under their "Old Man Emu" brand.


----------

